# 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?



## Sgt.Joker (30. August 2007)

*2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*

Hi alle, mein erster Post hier ^^

Ich habe heute auf der Microsoft Webseite 2 Hotfixes für Vista gefunden und zwar KB  936710 und KB 940105. Das erste soll die Performance von DirectX10 Spielern auf Computern verbessern die einen SLI Grafikkarten verbund haben. Ist also für mich mit nem Notebook uninteressant. Das 2. Update ist allerdings ein allgemeines Update für alle die eine Geforce 6,7 oder 8 haben. Und zwar soll das die virtuelle Adressierung bei Vista optimieren um Grafikkarten mit viel Speicher besser unterstützen zu können. Ich habe ein ASUS G1S mit einer Geforce 8600M GT mit 256MB Ram + 768MB Turbo Cach. Glaubt ihr das das Update was bringen würde. Oder bringt des nur was wenn man ne High End Karte wie ne 8800GTS mit 640 MB hat? Würde gene mal eure Meinung dazu bzw.Erfahrungen. 

Die Updates zum runterladen gibts hier.

KB 936710 für SLI :  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/940105
KB 940105 : http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936710/. 
Ach ja ihr braucht angeblich auch den ForceWare Treiber 163.44 um das Update benutzen zu können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2007)

*AW: 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*

Wie viel die dinger wirklich bringen weiß wohl noch keiner so genau... fakt ist aber dass sie das System bestimmt nicht langsamer machen, von daher machste nix falsch wenn du sie benutzt


----------



## Sgt.Joker (30. August 2007)

*AW: 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*

Bei Vista bin ich mir da immer ned so sicher. Neuere Treiber versauen auch ab und zu mal die Leistung und da man diese Windows updates nur manuell bekommt sind die vielleicht noch ned ausgereift.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. August 2007)

*AW: 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*



Sgt.Joker schrieb:


> Hi alle, mein erster Post hier ^^
> 
> Ich habe heute auf der Microsoft Webseite 2 Hotfixes für Vista gefunden und zwar KB  936710 und KB 940105. Das erste soll die Performance von DirectX10 Spielern auf Computern verbessern die einen SLI Grafikkarten verbund haben. Ist also für mich mit nem Notebook uninteressant. Das 2. Update ist allerdings ein allgemeines Update für alle die eine Geforce 6,7 oder 8 haben. Und zwar soll das die virtuelle Adressierung bei Vista optimieren um Grafikkarten mit viel Speicher besser unterstützen zu können. Ich habe ein ASUS G1S mit einer Geforce 8600M GT mit 256MB Ram + 768MB Turbo Cach. Glaubt ihr das das Update was bringen würde. Oder bringt des nur was wenn man ne High End Karte wie ne 8800GTS mit 640 MB hat? Würde gene mal eure Meinung dazu bzw.Erfahrungen.
> 
> ...



Spielebenchmarks kann ich Dir nicht bieten, aber das Kopieren von Dateien und die Zeitberechnung sind wesentlich schneller geworden...


----------



## Marbus16 (30. August 2007)

*AW: 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*

Mist, das mein Board jetzt nur noch Anti-Vista ist. Dabei istdas das einzige OS drauf... Besonders die Kopierperformance hat mich meistens genervt. Die lag mal bei ca. 40MB/s zwischen den Platten, jetzt nur nnoch um 6-10MB/s :eek:


----------



## Sgt.Joker (30. August 2007)

*AW: 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Spielebenchmarks kann ich Dir nicht bieten, aber das Kopieren von Dateien und die Zeitberechnung sind wesentlich schneller geworden...



Cool thx dann werde ich dir mir gleich mal drauf installieren weil Vista kopiert bei mir immer so lahm vielleicht gehts e weng schneller dann.

@Marbus16 lol 10Mbyte das ist aber extrem langsam was hast du denn für ein Mainboard ?


----------



## Marbus16 (30. August 2007)

*AW: 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*

Ist eh abgeraucht. Sprich: Mit dem SATA RAID BIOS bootet es, aber Vista nicht. Ohne SATA RAID BIOS bootet das Board nicht, aber Vista würde... Zu Anfang waren das ja auch ca. 40 MB/s oder mehr. ASRock 775Dual-VSTA 

Das nächste wird ein Gigabyte N650SLI-DS4, weil ich eh 2 8600GT rumliegen habe - eine ging kaputt in die RMA, 2 kamen zurück  Von daher


----------



## HeNrY (30. August 2007)

*AW: 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> eine ging kaputt in die RMA, 2 kamen zurück  Von daher



Wie, eine kaputte hin und zwei heile zurück?! :eek:


----------



## tj3011 (30. August 2007)

*AW: 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*

lol warum passiert mir sowas net ma ^^
wenn ich doch nur einma im leben glück hätte:p


----------



## Marbus16 (30. August 2007)

*AW: 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*

Exakt. Hrhrhr.

Ich hatte die Karte mal per Goldorder bestellt, heißt ich bekomme zuerst die Ersatzkarte. Nu ja, Ersatzkarte kam, dann schickte ich meine defekte hin, habe auch vermerkt das Vorabtausch bereits vollzogen war. Dann hab ich nur dumm geduckt als am Dienstag auf dem Paket, dass meinen Server enthielt, noch ein Paket vom Händler drauflag... Nu ja, Glück muss man haben^^


----------



## Kovsk (31. August 2007)

*AW: 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*

Mal wieder zu Topic: ich setze mich morgen mal hin, und schau obs auch rein FPS oder wenigstens 3DM was bring.


----------



## tj3011 (31. August 2007)

*AW: 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*

da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Sgt.Joker (31. August 2007)

*AW: 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*

Also ich habe mal mit Source SDK Base ein Benchmark vor und nach installation gemacht.

Mein Rechner Asus G1S

T7500 2,2Ghz
3GB Ram Pc 667
GeForce 8600M GT mit 266 MB + 768MB Turbo Cach 
Nforce 165.01

Bei dem Source Benchmark hatte ich die höchseten Einstellungen überall 1400*900 mit 16fach asiotropisch und 16*Q CSAA.

Vor Update 19.26 Frames.
Danach 18.53

Bei beiden malen ist genau das gleiche im Hinterfrund gelaufen.

Also bei Source hilfts ned bei der Demo hat man gesehen das es irgendwie langsamer war. Wobei ich sie direkt nach dem System start gemacht habe, vielleicht hat das das Ergebnis verfälscht, werde morgen die Demo also nochmal machen.


----------



## tj3011 (31. August 2007)

*AW: 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*

Vista halt was soll man dazu schon sagen :mad:


----------



## Marbus16 (31. August 2007)

*AW: 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*

Vista...? Was man dazu sagen soll...?

Ist ein top-stabiles OS, sieht auch sehr schön aus. Die Spiele leifen bei mir kaum langsamer - lediglich die Benches gingen unter 2003 und XP nen Zacken höher.

Was dir nicht gefällt, muss nicht automatisch schlecht sein...


----------



## Sgt.Joker (31. August 2007)

*AW: 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*

Also ich hab mich heute nochmal hingehockt und den Source Benchmark paar mal durlaufen gelassen und bei mir war die Durchschnittsframrate so 19.12 Frames.

Allerdings kann ich mit meinem Computer des Update so und so ned so doll testen weil das eher für bessere Grafikkarten ala 8800 gedacht ist und ned für billo 8600M GT.

Bin mal gespannt was bei Korvsk's Benchmarks dann rauskommen.


----------



## HeNrY (31. August 2007)

*AW: 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*

Benchmarks können auch immer minimale Schwankungen haben, denn die Prozesse seitens Windows selbst können auch immer etwas mehr oder weniger zu tun haben 

Und auch wenn ich noch auf Windows XP fahre (und dies wohl noch länger), muss ich sagen, dass Vista nicht schlechter als XP ist - es ist eben anders.

Wie war denn der Umstieg von 98 bzw. 2000 bzw. NT auf XP für euch damals?


----------



## Kovsk (31. August 2007)

*AW: 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*

So Leute, habe heute auch getestet, Sys is ja in der Sig, und raus kam, das ich schon am start von dem ersten Benchmark(AM3) statt der üblichen 100+ nur so 40 FPS hatte, dies stabiliesiete sich auchnicht. Nach abbruch, des bachmarkes, schlugen auch versuche in 3DMark 03/06 fehl, derbe leistungseinbrüche. 
Nach deinstallation des Hotfixes, läuft aber alles wieder normal.

Also Fazit MS Hotfix Windows6.0-KB936710-x86: Totaler Müll


----------



## Marbus16 (31. August 2007)

*AW: 2 Performance Hotfixes für Vista. Bringen die was ?*

War wohl eher ein Kaltfix bzw. nen Hot-Thrash


----------

